# 135g African stock list... opinions please



## mikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I wanted to get some opinions on my current stock list for a 135gal. I know its quite the mix but I was hoping to get a discussion going regarding possible problems that may occur.

The 135gal will house these fish until I can start my next project which is a 300+ gal setup. It will probably be finished within the year. Ideally I would love a 96x36x30 tank, if I can track down a used one; but its most likely going to be a 96x24x30 which is an easier tank size to locate used. So within the year or so I will be moving all these fish into their final home which will be at least a 300gal.

I plan to buy the majority of these fish as juveniles, just big enough to confirm sex. The only fish that will be large are the mobas and blue dolphins&#8230; Mobas being about 6-9" and the dolphins around 5-7", everything else only big enough to confirm males.

8 saulosi 2m/6f
3 yellow tail acei
3 blue dolphin 1m/2f
3 clown loach
3 Moba frontosa 1m/2f
1 Nimbochromis venustus male
1 Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus male
1 buccochromis Nototaenia male
1 Placidochromis sp.Phenochilus Tanzania male
1 Placidochromis Phenochilis mdoka male
1 Protomelas sp.Spilonotus Tanzania male
1 Protomelas taeniolatus male
1 Chilotilapia rhoadesii male
1 Exochromis anagenys male
1 Aulonocara sp.Lwanda
1 Aulonocara Baenschi
1 Aulonocara Stuartgranti flametail

I plan to to start a tank journal with lots of pics of the process. I am currently building a DIY stand, canopy and filtration with a write up with pics to follow. I want to wait till the doors and moldings where on the stand before starting the journal so look out for it.

All comments and suggestions are much appreciated... thanks.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

This is just my opinion but I think that it is better to get more then one of each species because of adrican cichlids caracters. You will be able to observe their true natural behaviour in this way.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice species though. Will get big alot of them.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

I wanna see pictures!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How long is the 135G?

I'd skip the fronts and the female dolphins. I chose one Nimbochromis and one Placidochromis sp.Phenochilus. You may find the more timid fish like the Ngara may not color up.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Take out fronts, try to make it mostly a hap and peacocks tank, with a few clown loaches, an make the 135 into lake tangs with fronts


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

TAke out the fronts and then make it a tank with fronts?


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

I think what he meant was either to take out the fronts, or make it a tank devoted entirely to fronts.


----------

